# Cambiar interlineado de pistas en Proteus_Ares ?



## ilcapo (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola gente del foro, tengo un problema con Ares y es que no puedo cambiar la distancia entre las pistas "a mi antojo" y me quedan o muy separadas o muy juntitas(solapadas) ya que si selecciono una pista y la muevo con el mouse,, la pista salta desde un puntito del GRID hasta el otro y no puedo hacerlo entre medio por ejemplo,,,, yo pienso que si debe poderse, deberia haber alguna opcion de modificar el interlineado porque cuando le das el AUTOROUTER al Ares, si coloca pistas entre medio de 2 puntitos del grid,,,alguien puede ayudarme con esto ?  desde ya muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 6, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola gente del foro, tengo un problema con Ares y es que no puedo cambiar la distancia entre las pistas "a mi antojo" y me quedan o muy separadas o muy juntitas(solapadas) ya que si selecciono una pista y la muevo con el mouse,, la pista salta desde un puntito del GRID hasta el otro y no puedo hacerlo entre medio por ejemplo,,,, yo pienso que si debe poderse, deberia haber alguna opcion de modificar el interlineado porque cuando le das el AUTOROUTER al Ares, si coloca pistas entre medio de 2 puntitos del grid,,,alguien puede ayudarme con esto ?  desde ya muchas gracias, saludos!


Entra al menú View y veras los 4 tipos de Snaps
O presiona Ctrl + F1, F2, F3, o F4


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 6, 2012)

buenisimo muchas gracias 

con esto me has salvado para la placa que estoy haciendo   pero te pregunto para la proxima por las dudas haga falta ja  

¿ se puede modificar aun mas el interlineado (a lo mejor modificando cada Snap o son estos predefinidos y no se pueden modificar  ? 

saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 6, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> buenisimo muchas gracias
> 
> con esto me has salvado para la placa que estoy haciendo   pero te pregunto para la proxima por las dudas haga falta ja
> 
> ...


Si, si se puede modificar aún mas.
Para eso, ve al menú Technology y selecciona Grids...
Veras las opciones de configuración metrica para los Snaps.
Puedes quitar o cambiar el tipo de Grid presionando la G del teclado.
Hay mas opciones, y si algo que configuraste ya no te gusto, puedes dar marcha atras
en el menú System, Restore Default Settings


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 7, 2012)

muchas gracias de nuevo  

te hago otra consulta, cuando ruteo algunas pistas manualmente algunas me "prenden y apagan" reviso los errores que me tira el Ares y los voy solucionando pero me siguen "prendiendo y apagando" el problema es que despues cuando  imprimo el circuito estas pistas no me salen en el diagrama,,, debe ser porque hay algo mal por eso me prenden y apagan pero no se porque


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 8, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> muchas gracias de nuevo
> 
> te hago otra consulta, cuando ruteo algunas pistas manualmente algunas me "prenden y apagan" reviso los errores que me tira el Ares y los voy solucionando pero me siguen "prendiendo y apagando" el problema es que despues cuando  imprimo el circuito estas pistas no me salen en el diagrama,,, debe ser porque hay algo mal por eso me prenden y apagan pero no se porque


Eso se debe a que para ARES esas pistas estan muy juntas (Fuera de tolerancia metrica)
Lo que tienes que hacer es separarlas o hacer ese tramo de pista mas delgado hasta que dejen de parpadear.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 9, 2012)

me solucionaste otro problema  !

sos especialista en Proteus ?!!  


me dijieron que el EAGLE es bastante mejor, sera cierto ? por lo menos no lo encuentro para descargarlo y comprobar esto que me dijieron


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 9, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> me solucionaste otro problema  !


Que bien, que te sirvio el tip.



ilcapo dijo:


> sos especialista en Proteus ?!!


No. Tengo poco de usarlo, he aprendido algo viendo los propios ejemplos que tiene el programa.





ilcapo dijo:


> me dijieron que el EAGLE es bastante mejor, sera cierto ? por lo menos no lo encuentro para descargarlo y comprobar esto que me dijieron


Puedes ver este _enlace _para que tengas mas opciones.
Cada programa tiene lo suyo. A cada persona le gusta un programa diferente.


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 9, 2012)

Jajaja, amigo el eagle te da unos diseños bastante buenos pero no cambio proteus por nada, ya que es un programa muy dominable, y puedes editar casi todo lo que te imagines con el, puedes hasta crear tus propios componentes y encapsulados.. y guardarlos para futuros proyectos.. puedes editar las cosas que trae es muy bueno, sigue aprendiendo.. si le sacas el jugo puedes hacer de todo con el


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 9, 2012)

neukelkm dijo:


> Jajaja, amigo el eagle te da unos diseños bastante buenos pero no cambio proteus por nada, ya que es un programa muy dominable, y puedes editar casi todo lo que te imagines con el, puedes hasta crear tus propios componentes y encapsulados.. y guardarlos para futuros proyectos.. puedes editar las cosas que trae es muy bueno, sigue aprendiendo.. si le sacas el jugo puedes hacer de todo con el


Así es. A mi por eso me gusta PROTEUS por lo fácil que es crear o modificar las librerias.
Modificar el entorno y casi todo lo que se usa en el programa.
Y usando el VSM se pueden crear las librerias simulables. Es muy buen programa.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 10, 2012)

Ok gracias voy a seguir dandole a Proteus hasta dominarlo un poco mas!! ,,, hasta ahora solo tube problemas 2 veces con los encapsulados de proteus,, uno de los problemas fue el encapsulado para los Rele de 5 patas que son diferentes a los que venden por aca ( en Córdoba Argentina) asi que tube que modificarle la distancia de una de las patas,,, este no fue tanto problema o tube suerte,,, el gran problema que tube y sigo teniendo es con el encapsulado para el PIC 16F873A (de 28 pines) que en el programa estan mas juntos que en la realidad!!   entonces para colocarlo tengo que doblar varias patitas para adentro  y apenas agarra la soldadura , ja,,,,, osea no entra derechito como deberia ser


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 10, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> el gran problema que tube y sigo teniendo es con el encapsulado para el PIC 16F873A (de 28 pines) que en el programa estan mas juntos que en la realidad!!   entonces para colocarlo tengo que doblar varias patitas para adentro  y apenas agarra la soldadura , ja,,,,, osea no entra derechito como deberia ser


Si, a veces pasa con algunos encapsulados.
Para eso te recomiendo que hagas una impresión previa y coloques el componente encima.
Con eso podras determinar que tanto es lo que hay que modificar el encapsulado.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 11, 2012)

si eso mismo pude hacer con el rele pero para el pic se complica bastante,,, no sabes si hay otro encapsulado de 28 pines que le venga bien???  el que esta por defecto es DIP-28 , a lo mejor hay otro de 28 que se pueda reemplazar


----------

